# Онемение в крестце и ногах



## Aamid (2 Дек 2021)

Здравствуйте. Такая проблема: около года спал на диване на котором нельзя было вытянуть полностью ноги(так как мешали спинки боковые, не помещался я полностью) , спал преимущественно на животе с закидыванием ног на эту боковую часть, до конца ноги потому что выпрямить не мог в силу роста. В общем в один прекрасный момент при наклоне почувствовал очень сильный прострел, как будто спину заклинило, замер как статуя. Дошёл до дома, помахал мазью - отпустило. Следующий приступ случился через месяц , внезапно . Ехал в автобусе сидя, тряхонуло автрбус и я резко почувствовал слабость в пояснице, как будто какое то онемение, встал и чувствую что меня как будто складывает как книжку и я не могу стоять в вертикальном положении, поясница как будто не держит а наклоняется предательски вперед и я складываются как книжка, все это сопровождается онемением ног и прострелом вследствие наклона поясницы, которая меня не слушается и не удерживается. Сделал МРТ нашли грыжу в районе L5/S1 0.6см и две протрузии L3/L4, L4/L5 размером до 2мм. Так же было написано : признаки начального спондлиартроза. Причем болей нет, никуда не отдам, просто внезапный прострел в поясницу без отдачи куда либо, а есть онемение в крестце, распространяющееся на обе ноги и меня как бы складывает как книжку, ходить могу еле еле, ощущение что вот сейчас упаду. Был у невролога, невролог сказал обычная грыжа, мы такие небольшие грыжи не оперирует. Проходил курс консервативного лечения в укола(мильгамма, медокалм) капельницы. Стало получше но онемение никуда не уходит, все равно складывает меня как книжку когда стою. Что мне делать? Не может ли это быть синдром конского хвоста при грыже 0.6 см? Два раза делал МРТ и неврологии говорят что обычная грыжа, ничего страшного в ней мол нет. Я больше боюсь именно этого складывает я меня как книжку, ходить могу максимум минут 10, потом все, надо срочно лечь иначе упаду, болей нет, только внезапный прострел при наклоне может случиться никуда не отдающий кроме поясницы. Подскажите пожалуйста что это может быть?


----------



## La murr (3 Дек 2021)

@Aamid, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Aamid (3 Дек 2021)

К сожалению снимки пока прикрепить не могу так как лежу в больнице, но невролог говорит мол больше двигайся, по МРТ у тебя никаких патологий, а я не понимаю почему когда встаю ноги у меня ( преимущественно передние поверхности бедер просто как будто отказывают, такое ощущения что я вот вот упаду вперед) , болей нет, никуда не отдаëт а передние поверхности бедер как будто ватные, так же ватный копчик, стоять могу максимум минут 5 потом срочно нужно лечь иначе могу упасть вперёд, сложиться книжечкой, что это может быть если на МРТ (делал два раза) патологий нет кроме грыжи  L5-S1 в 0.6 см и двух протрузий L3-L4, L4-L5  до 0.2 см. В больнице делают капельницы, пичкают лекарствами, болей нет, но ватность в крестце и в бедрах то не проходит, страшно очень, мне всего 25 лет.


----------

